# Measuring 1-2 weeks behind?



## hotmama0810

Hey ladies... After an ectopic pregnancy 4 months ago, we are pregnant again and are obviously very nervous! :wacko: Here are the numbers and info on how things are progressing so far:

4/12 (3 days after missed period) - hCG 50
4/14- hCG 130
4/16- hCG 305
4/19 hCG 1,350

My LMP was 3/9/2010 so that should make me 7 weeks.... all my numbers are showing about a week or 2 behind that

1st u/s at 6wks- gs measuring 4wks
2nd u/s at 7 wks- yolk sac and fetal measurements at 5w 6d, heartrate 104

What is going on with my baby??? Is this normal or should I expect the worst?


----------



## jeanettekaren

I'm not sure about the numbers but its good that the u/s show your pregnancy progressing as it should. 

Good luck but seeing a heartbeat is definitely a good sign xxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

hey girl, I know your worry :hugs: i MCed back in October, so the first trimester of this pregnancy was emotionally tough. Anyways, i dont know if you were tracking your basal body temp or not, but since you dont' know when exactly you Ov.ed that makes a big difference. I was temping, so im pretty sure of when i Ov.ed. I didn't Ov. until CD 20 (thats 5 days after the "norm"). So immediately, i am almost a week "behind". This is why going by LMP is bad for docs to do (though they pretty much have to bc they dont know when you Ov.ed either). At any rate, it just depends on your TRUE ovulation day. going by LMP automatically assumes you Ov.ed on CD 14. So thats my guess. Your hCG levels seem great! So try to ease your worry a little.

Also, dont know if you had a scan done or not, but i will tell you from experience that if the person is not clicking EXACTLY in the correct area to measure, it can throw dates off by up to a week- maybe even more! I about had a heart attack when my doc said i was behind by 2 weeks! i said, that doesn't sound right! :nope: so she redid the measurement and then it came out to about what it should be.

Im sure everything is fine. If your not crampy or bleeding than try not to worry, easier said than done though, im well aware of that.
Btw, if you saw a heartbeat, there is a VERY minimal chance of you MCing (as far as i have read, not impossible, but usually its a sign that a baby will go full term) :hugs:


----------



## waitingon#4

You could have ovulated later than you thought. Try not to worry, I think all is well.


----------



## pollypop20

I would try not to worry too much hun. 
I had my growth scan yesterday and im measuring 25+3 and im 29+3weeks, but her heartbeat and placenta were perfect, my doctor says im just going to have a small baby.
I know its hard not to worry as this freaked me out yesterday but im trying to stay calm about it all so try not to worry :hugs:

xxx


----------



## mrsG5

hi i agree with guppy. the sonographer makes a big difference. i was measured a week behind lasy week so booked a private scan yesterday ans she said my dates were spot on. i was charting so know when i oved. also an internal or abdominal scan makes a difference too. try not to worry. heart beat above 100 is ok x


----------



## oceandreams

I also ended up two weeks behind where I thought I was, but doctor just said I oved late. I was charting, and my temps would have been consistent with that even though I'm usually pretty regular.


----------

